# Knicks vs 76ers Preseason



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Evaluation after 3 Preseason Games:* 

Dantoni is using a ridiculous rotation where players can not gain chemistry together....players do not approve (so they are jacking up shots). 
However, Dantoni did find out Duhon dont want Hughes in the backcourt with him as a starter. 
Last year preseason games coach Dantoni played the "same-player" lineup throughout the entire preseason to gain chemistry amongst players, except for the last preseason game when he started Marbury and through everything off balance 
*All our preseason games has been a mixture of different lineups from the game before which have the players off balance.* 

I'm pissed that Jordan Hill only receive 4 minutes of playingtime in the 2nd quarter, and not one second of playingtime in the 2nd half. 
This is still a 23 win team....rookie Jordan Hill deserve developement playingtime over half of the Knicks no rebounding bigmen. 

*The Knicks would have a tough strong creative 2nd unit with "Nate, Douglas, Chandler, and Hill" coming off the bench into the game after the first 6 minutes of the first and second half.* 
Why is coach Dantoni afraid to throw that 4-man lineup out on the court? 
those 4-players will build a transition chemistry on both sides of the court each game. 

What do u get from rental players other than performing for stats, alot of outside shooting. 

The Knicks have been shooting poorly thus far in the pre-season.
Hughes stands out as he has missed all of his shots obviously..... but:
Duhon is 6 for 18 and 3 for 11 on threes
Gallo is 4 for 19 and 4 for 12 on threes (Dantoni said what?)
Nate is 10 for 29 and 1 for 13 on threes
Jeffries is 8 for 20 and is 3 for 15 on threes
Douglas is 6 for 22 and 2 for 11 on threes
Chandler 15 for 36 and 5 for 18 on threes
Lee 17 for 37 (which is bad for him)
Even those who barely shoot aren't doing so hot. 
Darko is 3 for 9 and Hill is 6 for 15.
Frankly Harrington has been the best scorer, at 20-37 and 18ppg.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The team looks like ****! Thank God this does not count! We are shooting 37% for the entire tree preseason games, and Golden Child can't hit ****! Chandler and Harrington isn't any better. One thing I do like the point out is that the Knicks are blocking shots now which is a good thing. My fan favorite Darko is a contributing factor in those stats. Keep it up Darko!  What's up with Knick players after every pre-season game getting stitches because the opposing team is smacking them around?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

To the defense of this team (which I am not sure they deserve), this is only preseason where the objective is to build chemistry and build a rotation. Unfortunately, the constantly shuffling of players usually stagnates to the chemistry building component of this process. Last year, I believe we were well below .500 in the preseason and jumped out the gate with a 6-3 record before the trades happened. Last year is last year but I suggest we don't go making any predictions about the season on a team-level based on what we see now.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Build a rotation? BS*

Preseason is a chance to see who does what and when they do it. He's trying to find out who will help the team. As far as Hill goes, he has been struggling in practice so it's no real surprise he has not gotten much time. The shooting woes don't bother me in the least. Its just preseason and no matter who you are, the intensity and effectiveness are missing. This is just an extension of training camp. People that get all bent because of preseason results might be wrapped just a tad too tight.

One comment about the players just jacking up shots because they are rentals and playing for themselves. If they don't play within the system, they won't play. There are a few more options this year. 

Oh yeah....love the statement that Chandler wanted out of the game. Didn't know we had an expert on body language in here....


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Build a rotation? BS*



alphaorange said:


> Preseason is a chance to see who does what and when they do it. He's trying to find out who will help the team. As far as Hill goes, he has been struggling in practice so it's no real surprise he has not gotten much time. The shooting woes don't bother me in the least. Its just preseason and no matter who you are, the intensity and effectiveness are missing. This is just an extension of training camp. People that get all bent because of preseason results might be wrapped just a tad too tight.
> 
> One comment about the players just jacking up shots because they are rentals and playing for themselves. If they don't play within the system, they won't play. There are a few more options this year.
> 
> Oh yeah....love the statement that Chandler wanted out of the game. Didn't know we had an expert on body language in here....


Preseason is a chance to see who does what....within the construct of a rotation. That's why players are mixed and meshed with different players in order to see who fits where and with what. If this truly was about figuring out who will help the team, Jordan Hill would have been getting minutes.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Come on....*

Hill is not going to help much this year. I doubt anyone is really thinking differently at this point. He is way over matched at this point. I never liked the pick, I admit, but I am not seeing much from him. I agree about seeing how guys do in certain lineups, but I do not think they are trying to establish a rotation at this point. Coach knows who is starting for the most part and is trying to find the bench. Guys like Darko are getting minutes to bring them up to speed with a new team.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Damn, that Yankee/Angel game was a good one....

I missed bum-coach Frank and celebrity-coach Dantoni game last night, but checking the box-scores it look like the Knicks $10 million dollar man (David Lee) did his thang in 24 minutes with a 20-14 performance. It also look like he got alot of help from SG-Nate and SF-Chandler. And rookie combo-guard Douglas is taking Nate's place off the bench (it look like Nate started). 
Al Harrington did not play....


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Don't judge by the boxscore*

Nate was friggin horrible. Lee had 4 TOs and atrocious defense. Hill was bad, Hughes was worse. Gallo and Darko really add some nice ball movement but both a not hitting anything that they normally will. Bottom line is that they played pretty good defense, looked unsteady on offense except for in spots. There is a rook that looks good, but he is the last guy on the team, Landry.

I expect GAllo, Darko, Chandler, Duhon, and Harrington to eventually start. Maybe Lee will start but Darko will find minutes. They will take some time but around the beginning of Dec, they will begin to gel and play well, I think.


----------

